# antler / potassium permanganate



## lsweeney (Nov 24, 2013)

Some one another site said that you can use  potassium permanganate to darken antler! how do you mix it? where do you buy it? and how do you apply it? Has anyone ever re-cut the little lines back into antler to give it some texture after turning. If so please explain how you did it.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 24, 2013)

You are looking for ole bones @ Dixie.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## edstreet (Nov 24, 2013)

Looks like they may not stock it.

It did look like this.


----------



## monark88 (Nov 24, 2013)

lsweeney said:


> Some one another site said that you can use  potassium permanganate to darken antler! how do you mix it? where do you buy it? and how do you apply it? Has anyone ever re-cut the little lines back into antler to give it some texture after turning. If so please explain how you did it.




You can also use dye(rit) and colored  felt tips. I found that out the hard way.

Russ


----------



## Dan Hintz (Nov 24, 2013)

You should be able to pick it up in crystal form at the local BORG... mix according to directions on the bottle.


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 25, 2013)

*potassium permanganate*

Wow, I havent heard  potassium permanganate  since I was in the Army in the 60's.  I know it made things kind of dark purple.
Just a note.

Ray


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Nov 25, 2013)

We use it in liquid form in the refinery world. It's a very strong oxidizer and very nicely colored! There's not much magenta in the oil world! I don't know where you'd buy it on a small scale or in powdered form though.


----------



## SteveG (Nov 25, 2013)

I bought some on EBAY (dry powder) after hearing of thievery application, to color the texture (or "bark") part of the antler. I will be trying it out this week, and report on results.


----------

